# harrop diff cover crossmember alignment???????



## kwpontiacls (Mar 22, 2010)

Getting ready to install a harrop diff cover on my 04 pbm gto. harrop says i need is to get a crossmember alignment after the install is this true????? if so where can i get one in the chicagoland area???


----------

